# How Insensitive - My Chord Melody Arrangement



## JPMike (Jun 2, 2013)

Hey guys,

This is my chord melody arrangement of the jazz standard "How Insensitive".

Feel free to comment or make any suggestions, regarding the playing, etc.

Thank you for watching,
Mike


----------



## Santuzzo (Jun 2, 2013)

Very nice!

Also very nice sound!


----------



## JPMike (Jun 2, 2013)

Santuzzo said:


> Very nice!
> 
> Also very nice sound!



Thank you very much, it still has a lot of work to get perfect but working on it!


----------



## shadowlife (Jun 2, 2013)

Gorgeous sound, great playing, and nice arrangement with some very cool voicings.
Are you at the point where you would be able to improvise in a chord melody style over that tune? I can write out arrangements for tunes, but improvising like that is a skill i never learned...
Anyway, thanks for sharing- i enjoyed the clip.


----------



## JPMike (Jun 3, 2013)

shadowlife said:


> Gorgeous sound, great playing, and nice arrangement with some very cool voicings.
> Are you at the point where you would be able to improvise in a chord melody style over that tune? I can write out arrangements for tunes, but improvising like that is a skill i never learned...
> Anyway, thanks for sharing- i enjoyed the clip.



Thank you very much! As you can say it has some flaws and in some parts it doesn't "Flow" as I would want to, but still working on it.

No, I am not even close at the point improvising chord melody style. This is the 2nd arrangement I ever done for a tune, still learning. It will a take a while to be able to do that. I have to master chords in many positions and shapes, which still doesn't come out as naturally I would want to. I know my Drops 2s but still I don't visualise them that fast.


----------



## shadowlife (Jun 3, 2013)

I would strongly recommend the book "Mastering Chord Melody" by Jody Fisher when you are ready to start learning about chord substitutions, which will be essential for improvising over tunes. I've also found some really hip voicings in there.

Complete Jazz Guitar Method (Mastering Jazz Guitar: Chord/Melody): Fisher, Jody: 9780739009581: Amazon.com: Books


----------



## Indigenous (Jun 4, 2013)

Nice arrangement! Have you considered using your fingers instead of a pick for chord melody? I've found it gives me a softer tone and more options than strumming a chord, and it also makes the melody easier to bring out. Just something to consider.


----------



## JPMike (Jun 4, 2013)

shadowlife said:


> I would strongly recommend the book "Mastering Chord Melody" by Jody Fisher when you are ready to start learning about chord substitutions, which will be essential for improvising over tunes. I've also found some really hip voicings in there.
> 
> Complete Jazz Guitar Method (Mastering Jazz Guitar: Chord/Melody): Fisher, Jody: 9780739009581: Amazon.com: Books



I know quite a few chords regarding substitutions, I can improvise using subs, super impositions, triad pairs and what not, but as far as chord melody not yet. 

I am like studying 10 things at once, so I can't focus much on one thing and let the others get away if you understand what I mean. 

Thanks though for the recommendation, I will surely check it out.



Indigenous said:


> Nice arrangement! Have you considered using your fingers instead of a pick for chord melody? I've found it gives me a softer tone and more options than strumming a chord, and it also makes the melody easier to bring out. Just something to consider.



Well, I was never a finger guy, I have learned using a pick a lot since I started playing guitar. I would use fingers when comping, mostly on latin/bossa nova style tunes, makes it easier most of the time. 
I use D'Andrea Pro Plec picks, which give a really warm/dark tone already, believe it or not , when using fingers the sound comes out a bit brighter. 
I am still learning, so I guess, you never know how I will end up playing chord melodies in the future.


----------

